# N.J. searches for new state slogan.......



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Gov Codey solicited the public's help late last month after rejecting a slogan dreamed up by a New York branding and image consultant, Lippincott Mercer. The state paid the firm $260,000 for its effort, "New Jersey: We'll win you over." The governor said he scrapped the idea because it seemed to be based on the premise that the state has something to prove. 


Here's are some of the public's lower level responses:

"You pay, we play: Compliments of NJ politicians." 

"New Jersey: We'll tax the #&[email protected] out of you." 

"Come to New Jersey -- It's not as bad as it smells." 

"New Jersey: It Always Smells Like This"

"New Jersey: Come Glow With Us"

"New Jersey -- 3/4 of the state is nice"

"New Jersey: More than just a mall"

"Bada Bing! Choose New Jersey" 

"New Jersey: You Got a Problem With That?"

"New Jersey: Where the Martians Landed."

"Most of Our Elected Officials Have Not Been Indicted."

"NJ: How You Doin'?!"

"New Jersey: We spent over $200,000 of taxpayer money for a crummy slogan and then got one for free from the people they should have gone to in the first place." 

"Welcome to New Jersey: Expect delays." 

"Got Jug-Handles?" 

"Why should death end your voting rights?" 

"If we can't fix it, it's not an election." 

"New Jersey: We can always use another relative on the payroll." 

"NJ: It isn't what you know, it's who you know." 

"All payoffs gladly accepted here." 

"We're not as corrupt as we used to be." 

"NJ and you, going broke together." 

"If our auto insurance rates don't drive you to Pennsylvania, our property taxes will." 

"New Jersey: If it moves, tax it. If it keeps moving, tax it some more." 

"New Jersey -- A state of confusion." 

"New Jersey: Where did the gardens go?" 

"Toxic waste for all!" 

"Not much space left, but we will squeeze you in." 

"Sold to Corzine!" 

"New Jersey: Hey, at least it's not West Virginia!"


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*As a former NJ shore (Belmar) resident I had to respond.*

How about: 
New Jersey: Because New York is Too Damn Expensive...

NJ: You've Never Seen Urban Sprawl Like This...

See New York, Come to The Jersey Shore!

I Survived Visits to Asbury Park, Newark and Camden and All I Got Was This Lousy Gunshot Wound!

NJ: It's Not Just Hairspray and IROQs Anymore...

Sit Down and Rest A While at One of Our 9,000,000 Toll Plazas!

Witness the Reenactment of the Battle of Trenton, Nightly!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Too funny, LMFAO.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Here are some others a friend at work sent me.


Found this article and had to share.

Alabama
"Really just Mississippi in a mirror." 

Connecticut
"Driver's license test? What driver's license test?" 

Delaware
"The place you drive through to get to the beach." 

Florida
"God's Waiting Room." 

Hawaii
"Aloha -- we don't know if we're coming or going." 

Illinois
"Will the defendant please rise?" 

Indiana
"Chicago's New Jersey." 
"Hoosier Daddy?" 

Kansas
"Just because our names are similar does not mean we have anything in common with Arkansas!" 

Maine
"We're not as creepy as Stephen King makes us out to be!" 

Massachusetts
"Home of the Girl from Nantucket." 

Minnesota
"Not just cold, butt-cold." 

Mississippi
"We have a full set of teeth ... if you count us all at once." 
"The Commodore 64 of the United States of America." 

New Jersey
"Welcome to New Jersey, what exit you at?" 


North Carolina
"Ohio technology tried here first!" 

Oklahoma
"The circus has been here twice!" 
"Come visit beautiful Tornado Alley! (Rebuilt every five years.)" 

Pennsylvania
"Where the roads never seem to get any better." 

South Dakota
"We have two seasons: Swat and Shovel." 

Texas
"We put the 'fun' back in 'dysfunctional'." 

Utah
"Just one legal wife per man since 1890." 

Washington
(After Mt. St. Helen's eruption) "Don't come to Washington, Washington will come to you." 


Wisconsin
"Come smell our dairy air." 
"Come for the cheese, stay to laugh at the accents."


----------

